# which notebook fully is compatible with gentoo?

## dky

Hi guys,

I would like to buy a new notebook, anyone can suggest me a notebook with hardware fully compatible with gentoo, please?

Thanks in advice.

Regards

----------

## cwr

Pretty much any notebook is Linux-compatible these days; why not check

the notebook you want in the Ubuntu forums?  Ubuntu is about the most

commonly used version of Linux, and if it will run Ubuntu, it will run Gentoo.

Will

----------

## ppurka

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Pretty much any notebook is Linux-compatible these days

 It is true that Linux boots and gets the hardware working on almost any notebook nowadays. However, getting the hardware to work optimally needs quite some work. Several issues arise

* there could be problems with your wireless card - sometimes you might have to forgo powermanagement.

* there can be issues with the touchpad - it might not work in the best way possible.

* there can be problems with the graphics card, especially in the cases where there are dual graphics cards.

To OP: you need to be a bit more specific about the kind of laptop that you want. If you do not want Windows preinstalled, then you have the option of buying from System76. I know of only one laptop which is in the "ultrabook" category and which comes preconfigured with (Ubuntu) Linux - it is the dell xps 13.

----------

## _______0

anything with amd proc, radeon driver is good.

----------

## dky

I'm watching this notebook: LENOVO Z500-MBYEFIX

These are the hardware specs:

Intel Core i7-3632QM (2.20GHz, 6MB L3)

HD 1TB SATAII - RAM 8GB - Display 15,6" wide

Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n - Bluetooth 4.0 

Video Card NVIDIA GeForce GT635 2GB

This is the datasheet: 

http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/ideapad/z-series/z500/z500-datasheet.pdf

What do you think?

I'm just worried about the video card, is it nvidia optimus?

----------

## John R. Graham

A good resource is the Linux on Laptops site.

- John

----------

## Mr. M

I've had good experiences with Lenovo Thinkpads first T61 and now T420s (both Intel graphic and wifi).

----------

## are

Please avoid any PowerVR graphics (like "intel" GMA500/3600). Note especially the misleading "intel" brand!

While the is a basic GMA500/3600 support, it enables only correct resolution.

My recommendation goes for the Acer Aspire One 522 or 722 with AMD components. Unbeatable cheap but very light and portable with good resolutions and graphics. I own a One 522 since two years and love it. See a full test here: http://www.manticore-projects.com/content/en/software/guides/aspire522.htm

Best regards

----------

## dky

What do you think about Dell Inspire 15R?

Video card is AMD Radeon HD 7730M

Wireless card is Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230

----------

## LoTeK

I have good experiences with the T420s too and from what I've heard are all Thinkpads good with linux. But if you want a real opensource computer where even the hardware is opensource, try:http://www.lemote.com/en/products/Notebook/2010/0310/112.html only gentoo and debian are compatible till now... the bad thing is that its not that powerful, I hope the company will build some larger models...

Unfortunately lenovo glids more and more in the consumer market (although I never had an IBM thinkpad, I've heard that they were better..)

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

ASUS Republic of Gaming G74S laptop works great.

----------

## dky

Can i enable rendering and effects on Intel HD Graphics 3000?

----------

